# (Game)counter strike anyone?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Thought I'd share this find. 
Same ol counter strike lol. Good ol days

Search on the play store. 
Critical strike portable
By studio onmars

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Senior year of high school, cs is all we did in physics class haha


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Senior year of high school, cs is all we did in physics class haha


Lol. Nice. I remember bringing my 12 yr bro to some PC rooms to play this all day lol. This game is actually pretty decent for a mobile game. Brings back memories haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I used to play CS so much back in the 1.2-1.6 days.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

pmoradi2002 said:


> old


Useful post


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most people are too annoying to play multiplayer with once you get past the age of idk 18 or so (well, at least for something like counterstrike). Definitely going to be even worse on mobile where the barrier of entry is lowered far more. Team fortress on PC is supposed to be decent though and games like ARMA 2. I own ARMA 2, but never tried it multiplayer.


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

Good find been playing counter strike for ages. Counter strike Global offensive is going to be awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks pretty cool, I'll check it out for sure.



yarly said:


> Most people are too annoying to play multiplayer with once you get past the age of idk 18 or so (well, at least for something like counterstrike). Definitely going to be even worse on mobile where the barrier of entry is lowered far more. Team fortress on PC is supposed to be decent though and games like ARMA 2. I own ARMA 2, but never tried it multiplayer.


Tried Day Z mod?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> Looks pretty cool, I'll check it out for sure.
> 
> Tried Day Z mod?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have not yet, but heard good things about it. Reminds me a bit of The STALKER Series. You?


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

Good find , thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

[sub]this looks great. does anyone know if it has gamepad support as touchscreen controls are awful.[/sub]


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

FIRE AND ICE said:


> Good find been playing counter strike for ages. Counter strike Global offensive is going to be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol didn't even know they are still updating that game crazy. I had to Google It and man looks pretty awesome. Might have to keep an eye on that .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Most people are too annoying to play multiplayer with once you get past the age of idk 18 or so (well, at least for something like counterstrike). Definitely going to be even worse on mobile where the barrier of entry is lowered far more. Team fortress on PC is supposed to be decent though and games like ARMA 2. I own ARMA 2, but never tried it multiplayer.


Team fortress and Gotham city impersonators are great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Tried it a little last night with bots and got a little nostalgic laugh.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

kingkurmudgeon said:


> Thanks for posting this. Tried it a little last night with bots and got a little nostalgic laugh.


Yea I did too lol but got used to it after awhile hahaha. Multiplayer is pretty cool maybe they'll update soon for more weapons hahah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Have not yet, but heard good things about it. Reminds me a bit of The STALKER Series. You?


Nope, my computer needs a bit of upgrading to run it above the absolute minimum settings. Looks amazing to me, can't wait until it's actually not in alpha (or beta).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I loved black hawk down. Cut my teeth on that game. The addition of the g3 made a nice sniping rifle and not let no one know you was lol. Never played cs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

